# I have great news!!



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

:biggrin

I have been invited to a HUGE! I mean huge craft show! It is by invitation only and I had to submit a application with pictures. 
It is a craft show/ flea market show around a historic courthouse square. People come from several states to this market. The market is only one day in May and then again, one day in October. I have had several folks tell me that people come in on chartered buses to this market. 

This will be my first big time market. I need any advice, tips, suggestions on selling at a big market. 

Any ideas on how much soap I will need? I am thinking 50 to 75 bars per each scent I am think of only taking 5 to 6 of my scents...around 400 to 500 bars total. OH I will have to do much larger batches from now on!

My scents I am thinking of taking are:
Oatmeal, Milk, & Honey (Lillian's)
Lavender Mist 
Lemon Verbena
Coconut Lime Verbena
Love Spell
Fido the Dirty Dog (my own scent for dogs with peppermint, lavender and tea tree)

Unscented --- I know this will sale!
Tea Tree in handsoaps 
Pomegranate & Pears 
Jasmine
Green Irish Tweed (my man-ly scent)
Black Raspberry Vanilla 
Vanilla Sandalwood
Cleopatra's Treasures (Lillian's) ...It is not a good seller for me. But I like this scent.

I know I cannot take every scent I have a FO or Eo for, but I would like some suggestions on what to take. 

Thanks and I am over here bouncing on Cloud 9!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin Amanda Lee


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have no clue but wanted to say congrats! Do you know how many people attended last year? I'd look at that and say if 10% bought from your booth how much might you need.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I have no idea at the amount but I can call the market and ask. Thanks I had not thought of this.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrads! I hope you have fun and have alot of sells.
Theresa


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Oooohh! Congratulations!! What fun! I hope you sell out!! 

Christina


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats and Good Luck!!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda!! Would that be THE Canton Flea Market? 

I love going to that fair!! One absolutely CAN NOT see it all in one day!! 
And yes.. they actually do bus folks from the Coast and other states. 

I wish you luck.. and I am sure you will do great!!! 
You go girl !!!!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Congratulations and Good luck!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wonderful! When we do a fair we expect 1% of the people who go through the door to purchase from us, be it one bar of soap or a whole bunch. Always bring more than you think you could sell in your dreams. vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I second that Vicki 

Michelle did a fair here at work and sold almost every bar she had and left with order for more since she ran out. We have about 600 people here at this location and she had 72 bars. Not enough! Of course this was her first one so live and learn.


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

:handclap I live about 30min from The Canton Flea market , and love to go. It is very big and you need to be there early for people get there with flashlights to shop. I may see you there If I'm not working for it is always on a Thursday.
Deana


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Narrow Chance said:


> Congratulations Amanda!! Would that be THE Canton Flea Market?
> 
> I love going to that fair!! One absolutely CAN NOT see it all in one day!!
> And yes.. they actually do bus folks from the Coast and other states.
> ...


Hi Rett, YES it is ....THE Canton Flea Market~! I have never been to it but I hear it is a BIG DEAL! 
I am super excited~! I am hoping with my profits to purchase a Nubian doeling. I need to call you and talk about buying one or two of your kids. Gota make some money first!

Hi Deana, Hope to see you there. Yes I am planning on setting up on Wednesday afternoon, and being in my booth before sun up. I have hear if you are not you lose sales. Thanks!


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats! And I agree--- soap like the wind and take whatever you have. By the end of craft show season, I was down to scents that hadn't budged most of the fall. Since those were the only choices at the end, I sold out of those also! Now I'm getting calls for more and here I was going to drop them from my stash......go figure!


----------

